# honest question about cycling(disgusting)



## don lee (Apr 3, 2006)

This may sound disgusting but is it possible to cycle your tank using human urine? I'v never done it and most probably wont. But just out of curiosity will it work and have anyone ever done it?


----------



## wildtiger (Jun 8, 2005)

I remember this was discussed on another forum but I honestly can't remember what the outcome of the discussion was.


----------



## ron v (Feb 24, 2005)

Yes it is possible and has been done. I don't remember now, where I read the article but human urine contains things other than ammonia. Some of those things can cause problems.


----------



## Georgia Peach (Sep 23, 2005)

blech! 

LOL


----------



## Mobydock (Sep 6, 2005)

Well, when you're in your basement-bedroom, having a few beers and you don't feel like walking ALL the way upstairs... 

Just kidding; thats what laundry sinks are for.:lol:


----------



## shev (Jan 18, 2005)

urea decomposes into ammonia and co2. the ammonia starts the cycle. it wouldnt go any faster using piss than straight ammonia. its just adding another stage to the nitrogen cycle. the bacteria however wont use any organic substances the pee may contain.


----------



## don lee (Apr 3, 2006)

*thank u*

Hey thank you for the responses. For some reason I thought that I would get flamed for asking it. It feels so good to be in the presence of online maturity.


----------



## Dong (Mar 24, 2006)

Great idea but I doubt I will even try it... @[email protected]
What do you do with the smell?


----------



## dwool36 (Jan 31, 2006)

> It feels so good to be in the presence of online maturity.



Sorry, but....



> thats what laundry sinks are for.



LMAO


----------



## Mobydock (Sep 6, 2005)

Thanks, I was starting to get disappointed when after a few posts nobody had acknowledged my sick, twisted, *immature* joke. Maybe I gave some people ideas.

As gross as it is, I have used my own urine to make sure the test kit I bought wasn't expired or something. I had a tank running for about a week(seeded) when I bought the kit and it showed 0 ammonia, which seemed a little quick. It worked though.


----------



## Lydia (Feb 6, 2005)

LMAO Mobydock....


----------

